# 4yo possible OTTB



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, another one lol....not listed yet. 4 yo, he seems to have quite a long back, and I usually prefer a stouter build. 

IMG_0347.jpg

IMG_0357.jpg


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

What is it you are wanting a horse for again?
I had to giggle at the "pretty" butt pattern


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I know! Isn't it cute? They all do such a wonderful job of campaigning these horses for new homes 

I am mostly interested in getting into classical dressage and possibly lower level eventing down the road. Not so much cuz I like to compete but I like to have a goal in mind when working with my horses. 
My current TB is my reliable guy who doesn't much care for arena work, but we do occasional shows and I have gotten into fox hunting which he loves. So this second horse is to do all the rest with


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

why is his knee shaved? =S maybe I'm missing something ...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

beverleyy said:


> why is his knee shaved? =S maybe I'm missing something ...


Injury perhaps? I think I see some sort of scab on the front of that knee on the last picture (on the site's gallery, not on the thread)


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

He had a chip removed from his knee. 
Here is what was said about him...
The chip was removed 2 weeks ago and these pics were taken after he completed his stall rest. His prognosis is good and he will be suitable for jumping.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

CecilliaB said:


> He had a chip removed from his knee.
> Here is what was said about him...
> The chip was removed 2 weeks ago and these pics were taken after he completed his stall rest. His prognosis is good and he will be suitable for jumping.


He only got a 2 week recovery from a chip in his knee? Is he going to get more stall rest? That's crazy.. the horse my ex-boss got off the track had over 8 months recovery. 

Isn't that odd?


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

From what I understand he completed 2 weeks stall rest and is on restricted turn out for a few more weeks. 

I would imagine it would depend on the extent of the injury. But I am not sure. I'm sure they are following all of their veterinarians instructions, they take wonderful care of the horses and do all in their power to find appropriate homes. 

The fact they say he would be suitable for jumping I'm sure is a projection into the future, also considering his age.

When Aidan fractured his coffin bone he was on 3 weeks stall rest with hand walking and then turned out in a small area for another couple weeks before he could go out in his usual paddock. 

It's not a horse but my son completely broke and displaced his humorous and had to have surgery to align the bones and place 4 pins. He was out of his cast in 3 weeks and in a brace for 1, mostly for his comfort. We began physical therapy right away. My mother broke her elbow in a fall and shattered her elbow, so she had them remove the whole thing. She began therapy 2 weeks later.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah well that makes a lot more sense. I was just unsure that when he did become listed if the buyer would be able to ride or if the horse would still require restricted exercise. 

I'm curious what other people think of his confirmation.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

personnally, though he may be sound for it now, i would NEVER jump a horse trhat had had knee surgery of any type. a bone chip is a BONY CHANGE, that if not cared for properly can turn to painful debilitating artheritis in the future. flat work, great, not mountain climbing or expcting his previously injured knee to support the impact of roughly 400 lbs. (30%) of his body weight coming down on it on a regular basis......if you trained him as a jumper hed be sold as one and used for it again and again and again.....is it fair? not thatt im right by any means just some thoughts.


----------



## chaseranya (Jan 6, 2012)

I totally agree with jbolt!!!!


----------

